# Treiber update



## Gabi (24. September 2003)

Hi,

ich schon wieder!   

Ich hab mir einen neuen Pc gekauft, nix besonderes (P2600).
Ein Bekannter hat mir das SuSE Desktop gegeben, welches ich installiert
habe. Nun erkennt er die Hardware nicht, d.h. erkennen schon nur die Treiber
fehlen! Ich denke das ist die Vers. 8.1?

Hab mir dann für die Netzwerkkarte einen Treiber geholt, nun bitte ich Euch mir
zu helfen sodass mindestens das Internet funktioniert!

Das problem dabei ist, dass ich nicht so gut englisch kann (bitte nicht lachen)!
*
"To install this driver, pick a software interrupt between 60 hex and
80 hex.  You assign this to the packet driver.  Run the packet driver
with this number as the first parameter on the command line.  The
default base is decimal.  Most often the address is specified in
hexadecimal, so precede it with "0x". Your packet driver client
program should automatically locate this interrupt vector with no
configuration necessary.

The packet driver should automatically locate the adapter.  Sometimes
this causes problems (e.g. when you have two identical adapters).
When it does, specify the "virtual" slot number following the
software interrupt.  These slot numbers start at 16, so you would run
two e100bpkt's like this:
    e100bpkt 0x60 16
    e100bpkt 0x61 17

The packet driver should automatically choose the correct transceiver
and speed if it is connected to the target Ethernet hub.  If this is
not the case at installation time, you can specify the transceiver
following the optional I/O address.  For the connector, choose from
AUTO, UTP, BNC, and AUI.  For the speed, choose from SLOW (for
10Mbps) or FAST (for 100Mbps).  For the duplex, choose from HALF or
FULL.  These parameters may be given in any order.

This packet driver is supported by Intel at least through 12/98.  For
technical assistance, send email to info@crynwr.com, call
+1-315-268-1925, or fax +1-315-268-9201."*

Das stand/steht in der Readme.

Und schnell noch eine Frage: Wenn ich dann ins Netz komme und YOU benutze,
wird denn dann auch der Kernel aktualisiert?

Ich wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar (allerdings hätte ich dann noch mehr Fragen) ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## qtux (26. September 2003)

ich denk mal du brauchst blos das modul e100 zu laden oder auch vorher zu installieren (modul compilieren) 

laden : modprobe e100
und dann mit:  ifconfig 
schauen ob da ne eth0 aufgetaucht ist


----------

